# Golden Retrievers as Jogging/Running Partners??



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

There are a lot of adoption applications that are looking for a Golden because they want a running partner. I see very few Goldens coming through rescue that would really make a good running partner. They just don't seem to be built for that kind of long distance running. I don't see the stride and leg motion conducive to extended runs. They are joy to watching running on their voluntarily, or in field hunting where they can run and stop as they choose.

When I see people in my area running with Golden Retrievers the dogs always look like they are really having to work at it, not necessarily struggling to keep up but it is not effortless for them. And I see quite a few lagging behind, tongue hanging out a mile and clearly not doing well on the run - the owner ahead and clueless to the dogs difficulty.

What does everyone think, are MOST Goldens candidates for jogging partners, or would that be the few that are built leaner and longer legged, etc.? Is it just me or is it a misconception on the part of the "public" that Goldens make good running partners?


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I'm going to try it with Bella, but it will be all on natural surfaces, shorter distances, with walk breaks thrown in. On top of that, I'm not very fast. 

I don't know how any dog could run longer distances in Texas with the summer heat.


----------



## kjohnstone82 (Sep 24, 2012)

My husband takes Jasper out for a run with him 3 times a week in the morning, but its not for miles and miles and they aren't running like mad men and also take walking breaks. Jasper just goes along at his own pace and Ryan just keeps ahead of that.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

I have a very strong opinion about this as someone who lives in the same area as GRRNT adopters. In my opinion it's animal abuse to run a Golden Retriever in the DFW area during late spring, summer and early fall. My dogs pant on nice easy walks when the temperature reaches the mid to upper 70s and the humidity rises. I cannot imagine running them in that temperature at all. Since it's warm/hot here about 9 months of the year, I think it's a big mistake. Plus, many rescue dogs come from less than ideal breeding situations and the hip dysplasia risk is there. 

I worked the finish line at the White Rock marathon one year and someone ran their large dog through it. I was appalled. I'm not sure the dog actually ran the entire course, but if it did, shame on that owner! That was in December, but there are limits to distances dogs should run.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Also, our pavement surfaces here are blazing hot even after the sun goes down during the summer months and running a dog on those surfaces damages their paw pads.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Dallas Gold said:


> I have a very strong opinion about this as someone who lives in the same area as GRRNT adopters. In my opinion it's animal abuse to run a Golden Retriever in the DFW area during late spring, summer and early fall. My dogs pant on nice easy walks when the temperature reaches the mid to upper 70s and the humidity rises. I cannot imagine running them in that temperature at all. Since it's warm/hot here about 9 months of the year, I think it's a big mistake. Plus, many rescue dogs come from less than ideal breeding situations and the hip dysplasia risk is there.
> 
> I worked the finish line at the White Rock marathon one year and someone ran their large dog through it. I was appalled. I'm not sure the dog actually ran the entire course, but if it did, shame on that owner! That was in December, but there are limits to distances dogs should run.


I agree about the heat. I won't even run outside in temps above 70. I'm typically out at 4-5 AM, with temps in the 50s-low 60s. If it's warmer than that, or excessively humid, I use the indoor track at the YMCA. I'm a wimp when it comes to heat.

I doubt that dog ran the entire marathon. That would be ridiculous.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

I think they make GREAT hiking buddies. That could be jogging buds too as long as you are aware of their endurance level as possible injuries if you push them too much. 

When Jacks is off leash hiking with me, he goes at a steady trot the entire time. With a few stops with him waiting for me to catch up.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

There is a sports field at the park with a loop around it. I run the loop and let Molly off leash. She's free to run, sniff, romp around, etc while staying on the grassy sports field (when not in use). I would never run her with a leash on. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> There is a sports field at the park with a loop around it. I run the loop and let Molly off leash. She's free to run, sniff, romp around, etc while staying on the grassy sports field. I would never run her with a leash on.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


I'm actually prepping Bella for the same thing. 1/2 mile loop around the soccer fields behind my house. All grass. We just walk it now, with lots of calls to front or side, release, repeat.


----------



## hollypie (Apr 25, 2013)

I plan on hiking with my puppy when she's well into adulthood. I live in a mountain area. But I don't jog or go huge distances so I don't think it will be a problem. It also snows nine months out of the year so I'm not so worried about heat. I think gently increasing the amount of activity is important. I knew a girl in college that would have her golden on a chain in the yard for weeks at a time without walking her and then take him with her on a five mile hike steep hike in the mountains in the heat of day. She finally stopped doing this when I pointed out how much pain he was in the evening and day after. 

Any distance is too much if its more than double or triple what they are accustomed to.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Goldens make great running partners. We have always ran with our goldens. Wyatt presently runs every morning with hubby. Just use common sense in the heat. Run early or late in the evening.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Nairb said:


> I'm actually prepping Bella for the same thing. 1/2 mile loop around the soccer fields behind my house. All grass. We just walk it now, with lots of calls to front or side, release, repeat.


Just did two loops at a slow jog! Doing a cool down lap now. Bella did great! She stayed at my side when I wanted her to. For the most part, I just let her run around. She doesn't seem tired. If anything, it looks like she wants to do more. I'm 15 lbs heavy, so I have a ways to go to get back into shape. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

Nairb said:


> Just did two loops at a slow jog! Doing a cool down lap now. Bella did great! She stayed at my side when I wanted her to. For the most part, I just let her run around. She doesn't seem tired. If anything, it looks like she wants to do more. I'm 15 lbs heavy, so I have a ways to go to get back into shape.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I had been walking the loop too before I started running. I always let her off leash anyway so the only difference was me running. I find that when I run she is more likely to want to stay closer and less likely to get into things like goose poop (she likes to roll in it).. She isn't tired afterwards either, because she's doing the same things she would be doing if I were walking. 


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Vhuynh2 said:


> I had been walking the loop too before I started running. I always let her off leash anyway so the only difference was me running. I find that when I run she is more likely to want to stay closer and less likely to get into things like goose poop (she likes to roll in it).. She isn't tired afterwards either, because she's doing the same things she would be doing if I were walking.
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com App


That's exactly what I noticed too. Far less sniffing. If she falls too far behind because of sniffing, I say "lets go," and she runs full speed to catch up. If I say "by me," that means she needs to be right next to me. If I say "come," that means come to front. For the most part, she stayed fairly close tonight. Like you said, same as if we were walking. Just a little faster.


----------



## Claudia M (Aug 8, 2012)

I am not a jogging type person so I may be biased in my answer. IMHO my GR is not a jogging dog either. She loves to run in our back yard, loves to hike at the cabin. Running tires them much quicker and it is harder on their joints than walks/hiking or hunt runs. Our summer walks are either 7am or 9pm - everything between is in our backyard.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I think people who run with their dogs in Texas when it's above 70 degrees should be fined and have the dog removed from them. The heat is brutal and deadly no matter what time of day you go out during the summer. It's 80 degrees at 6 am in July and August.


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Neither one of my goldens have had any joint problems or any kind of injuries for that matter. They are more prone to getting injured by zoomies and playing with other dogs.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

mylissyk said:


> I think people who run with their dogs in Texas when it's above 70 degrees should be fined and have the dog removed from them. The heat is brutal and deadly no matter what time of day you go out during the summer. It's 80 degrees at 6 am in July and August.


I've often wondered how Goldens can even survive in the Texas heat. What do you do when it's 110 F for weeks on end? How do you exercise your dogs?


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

mylissyk said:


> I think people who run with their dogs in Texas when it's above 70 degrees should be fined and have the dog removed from them. The heat is brutal and deadly no matter what time of day you go out during the summer. It's 80 degrees at 6 am in July and August.


It's not only 80 degrees at 6 a.m., the humidity is very high, which I think makes it even worse. Before my back issues I used to take a lap or two around White Rock Lake in the mornings on bike and the bike patrol police officers often stopped people jogging larger dogs on the concrete trails (not grass) to discuss it with them. At night it can still be over 100 at 9 p.m. so I just don't see any way to run a dog outside in those conditions...maybe if they could go to a dog friendly indoor gym, but I'm not familiar with any in DFW. I think swimming is a far better option for exercising with your dog here. Our Barkley used to swim laps with me.

Our Toby has a mitral valve issue and the humidity really affects him so we must be mindful of his condition. 

I know our vet sees a huge spike in dogs suffering the effects of heat exhaustion in the warmer months. 



Nairb said:


> I've often wondered how Goldens can even survive in the Texas heat. What do you do when it's 110 F for weeks on end? How do you exercise your dogs?


Our routine is early morning walk at a steady pace at 5:30 a.m. of about 2 miles, then the "evening" walk at around 9:30 to 10 a.m. of about 1 to 2 miles, depending on the heat and the radiant heat from the sun. We also take advantage of sprinkler systems running during those times to cool the dogs down a bit. After those hours the pavement is just too hot for them. The rest of the day we complain about how hot it is as we sit in the AC and hope we don't experience brownouts.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

@Dallas Gold - All I can say is that if it ever touches the upper 90's here, it's like the end of the world.  

My only actual experience with uber hot weather was the time when we went down to Florida at the absolute worst time of the year. It was going from the freezing inside (they all have the air conditioning hiked up so you feel like you have to wear a sweater or something indoors) and then you hit the WALL when you stepped outside. We only spent time outside in the very early morning hours and the late evening hours. The rest of the day we either stuck to the hotel or planned on indoor activities. I don't really know how people can live like that.  

Anyway - all of the dog people came out of hiding in the morning hours. They would be all over the beaches at 6-8 in the morning. And I could imagine going jogging at the time. It was still warm, but not crushing heat like later in the day.


----------



## janababy (Jan 2, 2012)

We were told by the breeder of our last Golden, not to run with him. He was not built for it. We have noticed with our present "golden Boy", that he is not a runner either. I have seen some Goldens of slimmer build run like the wind, and yet others like ours that do very short bursts of running.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Bella matches my easy jogging pace with an seemingly effortless trot, but I'm not without common sense. I would never push her. I have an extensive running history an a deep understanding of safe training habits. Natural surfaces, easy, varied pace (either off leash or frequent walk breaks), very conservative milage build up, cutback of milage at least every 3rd week, etc. Those habits keep humans injury free if followed. I would assume the same holds true for dogs. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Megora said:


> @Dallas Gold - All I can say is that if it ever touches the upper 90's here, it's like the end of the world.
> 
> My only actual experience with uber hot weather was the time when we went down to Florida at the absolute worst time of the year. It was going from the freezing inside (they all have the air conditioning hiked up so you feel like you have to wear a sweater or something indoors) and then you hit the WALL when you stepped outside. We only spent time outside in the very early morning hours and the late evening hours. The rest of the day we either stuck to the hotel or planned on indoor activities. I don't really know how people can live like that.
> 
> Anyway - all of the dog people came out of hiding in the morning hours. They would be all over the beaches at 6-8 in the morning. And I could imagine going jogging at the time. It was still warm, but not crushing heat like later in the day.


Most savvy dog owners here pretty well adapt to the heat and do the heaviest exercise in the mornings- it's rare I see someone jogging at 2 p.m. when it's 100 and sunny, and then I question their sanity . Morning walks are very popular and it's funny when it cools down, because many don't show up for walks and they only resurface when it gets a little warmer in the mornings. My guys LOVE the colder weather to walk- very frisky- me...not so much, but I spoil them rotten, put on my heavy winter coat, hat and gloves and we walk. I usually come home ready for the day, all energized. In the summer I'm ready to hit the pool after walks to cool off!


----------



## dwiley (Aug 19, 2012)

I'd rather have a healthy dog versus all of the overweight dogs I see. I totally agree that you should never, ever overwork your dog, Golden or not. However, I think with gradual and proper training, any dog could become a great running buddy. You just have to use common sense and pay attention to your dog. Also, because dogs cannot sweat, panting is how they release heat. Sure, heavy panting is a sign of overheating, but I wouldn't be worried about a little bit of panting. I have taken Tucker on runs and my running pace is a trot for him. We just make sure to have plenty of walking breaks and water stops. Our foster pup has a lot more energy (and about 15lbs less body weight) and I plan on running with her!

ETA: I live in Oklahoma where the summers are regularly 100+...you better believe I'M not running in that weather so the dogs won't be either!  Most people run in the early morning or late night when it's cooler, in the 70s-80s. It was 88 last weekend and they spent all day outside playing with no problems at all.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

We had several days around 100 last summer. Bella had no interest whatsoever in being outside longer than necessary to take care of her business. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MyBuddy22 (Oct 29, 2010)

not only that I tried running with my golden but it is difficult because..... "SQUIRRRRRELLLLL" 

haha seriously though everytime he saw a creature to chase he would try to, so he stays home now...

I agree they are GREAT hiking partners! =}


----------



## Wyatt's mommy (Feb 25, 2011)

Gonna be 98 here today. Wyatt ran this morning and he will be hitting the pool when I get home from work.

My first golden was prey driven so to avoid him from getting lost or hurt we had him trained with an ecollar. Best thing I ever did for him and me.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I believe its an individual dog thing. I didn't run with Bear because she had shoulder surgery early on (OCD). I did run with my black lab Guinness for years, until his splenectomy, plus he's closing in on 13 years now! Kenzie is still too young to run and I haven't made up my mind about her yet. I loved running with Guinness, but honestly it's easier to run without him!

For me, I feel it's important to work them up slowly with a run/walk plan like C25K. Just like you would get hurt if you just suddenly started running 5 miles daily, so will your dog!
Also, I'm a slow runner so Guinness never went over a slow trot when he ran with me!
I live in northern New Mexico, so it does get HOT here, but we have virtually 0 humidity, which really really does make a difference in how it feels. That being said, I still ran with Guinness (& by myself now) at like 5am to stay out of the heat and more importantly the sun! I also never took Guinness on my weekend runs which tend to be longer than my 3 miles I do a few times during the week, so 3 miles was his limit.


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

Melissa, it may be difficult to convince potential adopters that running Goldens for long distances in the summer here in North Texas is ill-advised. Maybe one of the rescue vets could find a very good link on the VIN or elsewhere describing the signs and symptoms of heat exhaustion and heat stroke and someone could put together a warning sheet to go into adoption packets. I'll happily send you the full resolution photo of the sign that I posted, which is in several strategic places around city parks in Dallas. 

Were you at the rescue ranch party in 2009 on May 3 when it was 93 degrees and humid and K Deed's lab suffered what we thought was a heat stroke? I'll never forget that day because we ended up taking Toby to the ER later that evening when we saw him urinate red, assuming it was blood. It took 3 ER vets, one who used to work at a race track, to diagnose him with rhabdomyolysis http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rhabdomyolysis


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

When I started running again after my sfx, I was doing a walk/jog and would sometimes try it with Ben. At first, he would sprint, but then he figured out that I couldn't go that fast, so he slowed to a nice trot. However, our peaceful jogs never lasted very long. Usually he would end up stopping to sniff something, or head off to chase a squirrel or rabbit, or head toward something different on the path. If he had been trained when younger, I might have been able to turn him into a running partner. At this point, I don't think there's any point. 

Ben loves to hike or walk, but when it's hot, he is unhappy unless there's a lot of water to play in and drink. In July he'll lie in the shade every 100' or so, on hot days. I can't imagine trying to run with him for more than a half mile if the temperature is over 75 or so. I noticed a couple of years back that he can run very fast, but not for long. When playing with other dogs, (a rare event unfortunately), he'll race around for a short time, then crash for a bit, then race for a bit, then crash again. On walks, there's a constant stop and start. Continuous running at an even pace -- no, I don't think so.


----------

